# Image review button disable when off? (M200)



## Ryan708 (Dec 27, 2022)

Hello,
I recently purchased a M200 for my wife, and we both are very impressed with it, however there's one thing I was hoping I could change but have not found any setting to do so.

When powered off, the image review "play" button turns the camera on. (and not just for image preview, you can go ahead and use the camera after) That wouldn't be such a big deal if it wasn't one of the easiest buttons to hit By accident. 
Does anyone know a way to disable this "feature"?
Thanks!


----------

